# Stirrup turners?



## RubaiyateBandit

Another thing you could try is go flip around your blevins buckles. (like is done in this picture: full2011 - Servimg.com - Free image hosting service) 
My used barrel saddle came that way, except without the leather wrapping, and as soon as I'd ridden in it, I went and did the same thing to all my other saddles. haha

Basically, you know that blevins buckle on your stirrup leathers? The big buckle that you use to adjust your stirrup length. Pull the two pieces apart, and take off that sliding piece that locks it in place, then turn it around and buckle it like that -- the same as usual, just on the opposite side of the stirrup leather. Do the same on the other side. 
Just keep in mind: You want to turn your stirrups so that the part that was facing the horse should now be facing forward.


----------



## 7Ponies

I use an old broomstick. I don't wet the fender, I just turn my stirrups and slide the broomstick through them and this is how I always store my saddle. After every ride, I simply slide the broom handle through the stirrups. It's cheap and easy to do.


----------



## iridehorses

I did a thread on this some time ago. The following is the system I use and you will never need a broom to keep them turned. It doesn't darken the leather at all and is pretty much permanent: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/turning-western-stirrups-17669/


----------



## dashygirl

7Ponies said:


> I use an old broomstick. I don't wet the fender, I just turn my stirrups and slide the broomstick through them and this is how I always store my saddle. After every ride, I simply slide the broom handle through the stirrups. It's cheap and easy to do.


I use a baseball bat! Close enough! No need to buy something fancy!


----------



## farmpony84

7Ponies said:


> I use an old broomstick. I don't wet the fender, I just turn my stirrups and slide the broomstick through them and this is how I always store my saddle. After every ride, I simply slide the broom handle through the stirrups. It's cheap and easy to do.


what she said.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail

I use the "Stirrup Straight" - eliminates the stress on your knees and ankles. I love them!


----------



## kchfuller

or use a 2X4


----------



## lb_cake

Luv 2 trail, where did u get your stirrup turners from?


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

I have these. 

Stirrup Rotators - Horse.com

I tried the broomstick, but it didn't work well.


----------



## kitten_Val

I used this one Cashel E-Z Knee? Stirrup Corrector - Horse.com but frankly it did feel different when I put it on (and also you really need to have long legs with that one, as it adds lots of length to the fenders).


----------

